# O & W kartago



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello everyone

I've just got an O&W kartago. Overall a very nice watch but I've noticed that the bezel doesn't line up properly, not a major fault granted but still slightly annoying. Also I don't really need the magnifying bubble over the date window, so can this be removed or is it part of the crystal? If it can be removed how is it done?

As I say I think it's a decent watch and will no doubt become one of many I will regularly wear. I think it would look good on one of Roys new leather straps, I currently have fitted a Rhino strap but I think that this looks too heavy for the watch.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul , I check all the ones that I sell and if the bezel does not line up then it goes back to the factory, to be honest they all line up now anyway because they do not want me sending them back.

I do not know where you bought yours from but I would send it back and have them sort it out if it is really annoying.

The bubble cannot be removed, you would have to replace the crystal for a flat one, again if you had bought it from me then I would have changed the crystal and re-pressure tested it for you.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't want to stir up a hornet's nest here and I won't get drawn into a debate on it, but in my experience of 3 O&W M-series and reading other's posts I think it is fair to say quality control is not always optimal in terms of finish. They are a good reliable well made watch, water resistant and good timekeepers, and a very usable size and shape. I like them, but I do think a little low cost attention to detail would make a good watch into a great watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I never had a complaint about case quality or finish.

There are many other manufactures using the exact same cases and charging double for these watches with just a different dial on them.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes perhaps I should have chosen my words more carefully, I meant in terms of bezel fit / finish, lume etc rather than the case which I like.

There is the no-date M4 for those who don't like date bubbles


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy & Si

Thanks for the comments, the items I mentioned (crystal & bezel) aren't big things at all. I only mentioned the magnifier because I'm sure I read somewhere that they were glued and could be removed with the application of some heat! If it's a new crystal job then it stays as it is. I like the watch and everything else seems to be fine (the lume looks good to me Si). I haven't bought it new, but from a friend (& fellow forum member) for a good price. I don't know where he bought it from, but it's close to immaculate. I'm certainly not going to send it back to O&W. If I did the watch would no longer be a bargain and I may as well have bought a brand new one from Roy!

Anyway it's late, I'm going to wander round the rest of the forum and then I'm off to bed!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I've just been in a jewellers near Kensington who has a few watches, mostly not my type of watch, with his own establishment's name on the dial. He had an auto diver there, date/ date bubble with an M series style dial with maybe a little more detail to the indices etc. I looked at the watch and I had my M4 on at the time so was able to compare them - exactly the same case and bezel, finished in the same way, with identical markings on the case back. Price:

Â£450
















I kid you not it was the same watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It does not surprise me at all. I have seen them too.

It just shows what excellent value for money the O&W's are.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree about the quality of the O&W. I've put it on a modified Rhino and it looks great and is very comfortable to wear. Unfortunately I received my new Candino 1000m today so I don't think that the O&W will get much wrist time from now on. To be honest I'm not any watch I own will now! To say I like it is an understatement! I'll try and post some pictures and impressions of it later on.

Cheers

Paul (who's a happy







bunny!)


----------

